# im looking for free seed....



## bagul (Jul 4, 2007)

any free seed ???
im looking for low variety seed


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 4, 2007)

No free seed here bagul. You'll have to bite the bullet and buy them like the rest of us.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 4, 2007)

If you don't have any bag seed, i am sure some you know who smokes has some bag seed.


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 4, 2007)

Bag seed is your best bet... No free seeds and do try to remember, this is an illegal substance to try to stay as anonymous as possible.


----------

